# hsv ons genoegen gorssel



## Spiker86 (19. Januar 2017)

Moin!
Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen!

Wo kann ich den Schein zum O.G Verein bekommen?
Kann einfach nichts eindeutiges dazu finden?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Blechinfettseb (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: hsv ons genoegen gorssel*

http://www.mijnvispas.nl/?hsvid=258

Ausfüllen, bezahlen und vorläufigen Schein per PDF erhalten. Die Vispaskarte kommt dann per Post


----------



## Spiker86 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: hsv ons genoegen gorssel*

Und Wicklung ich ihn vor Ort bekommen?


----------



## shafty262 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: hsv ons genoegen gorssel*

Problem beim Online Antrag ist das man ne Kreditkarte oder Ideal benötigt. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blechinfettseb (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: hsv ons genoegen gorssel*

Laut Homepage in folgenden Angelläden:


DierenwinkelXl Jos ter Brugge te Hengelo
Discus Hospers te Borne
Dobey Hasselo te Hengelo
Dobey Hengelose Es te Hengelo
Hennie Kruidenier te Haaksbergen
Carpworld Watersportcentrum Kruidenier te Enschede


Das was hinter dem te steht st immer derOrt.  Adressen sollte man leicht googeln können.

Gruß


----------



## HAPE-1909 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: hsv ons genoegen gorssel*



Blechinfettseb schrieb:


> Laut Homepage in folgenden Angelläden:
> 
> 
> DierenwinkelXl Jos ter Brugge te Hengelo
> ...




Deine Infos stammen aber vom Verein Hengelo - der TE will aber nicht Hengelo sondern Gorssel!


----------



## shafty262 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: hsv ons genoegen gorssel*

Ja genau das Problem hab ich auch wenn ich Google bemühe. Man findet massig HSV ONS GENOEGEN aber nicht zum Ort Gorssel. Scheint auch in Gorssel kein Angelgeschäft zu geben. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blechinfettseb (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: hsv ons genoegen gorssel*



HAPE-1909 schrieb:


> Deine Infos stammen aber vom Verein Hengelo - der TE will aber nicht Hengelo sondern Gorssel!



Stimmt natürlich. Sorry
Hatte den hengelo club im Hinterkopf....


----------



## Frank aus Lev (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: hsv ons genoegen gorssel*

Frag doch einfach mal hier an:
Ons Genoegen - G. Bosvelt Veldhofstraat 25 7213 AJ Gorssel 0575-493197

Stammt von Sportvisser Oost Nederland.


----------



## zanderzone (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: hsv ons genoegen gorssel*

Bei Bosvelt anrufen! Er gibt die Scheine aus! Netter Kerl, kannst auch so vorbeifahren!


----------



## Spiker86 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: hsv ons genoegen gorssel*

Danke für die  antworten!!


----------



## Spiker86 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: hsv ons genoegen gorssel*

Kann geschlossen werden


----------



## Zanderprofie (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: hsv ons genoegen gorssel*

Hallo, ab nächstes Jahr gibt es in Gorssel ein Entnahmeverbot und das Bootsangeln soll auch evtl verboten werden. Der See wird verklappt.......


----------



## shafty262 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: hsv ons genoegen gorssel*

Ist der See dieses G-Loch von dem alle reden? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## shafty262 (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: hsv ons genoegen gorssel*

Lohnt es sich für den einen See dem Verein beizutreten oder sollte man doch lieber dem HSV Deventer beitreten? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stacheljäger (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: hsv ons genoegen gorssel*

Hab gehört da sollen am We so bis zu 20 Boote drauf rumpaddeln. Also quasie Forellenpuff mäßig. Aber am besten macht man sich selbst ein Bild davon.


----------



## shafty262 (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: hsv ons genoegen gorssel*



Stacheljäger schrieb:


> Hab gehört da sollen am We so bis zu 20 Boote drauf rumpaddeln. Also quasie Forellenpuff mäßig. Aber am besten macht man sich selbst ein Bild davon.


Wir waren da. Sind in der Ecke am Uferangeln. Ehrlich gesagt haben wir den See durch Zufall entdeckt. Das war auf nem Sonntag und es befanden sich ca. 7 Boote auf dem Wasser. Optisch sieht der See vielverprechend aus. Aber Deventer hat ja auch paar Baggerseen. Wir sind jetzt am Überlegen was sich mehr lohnt.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stacheljäger (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: hsv ons genoegen gorssel*

Ich denke wenn Ihr vom Ufer aus los wollt ist der Verein von Deventer die bessere Alternative. Der Gorssel See ist mehr was fürs Vertikalen. Vom Ufer nicht sehr vielversprechend.


----------



## shafty262 (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: hsv ons genoegen gorssel*

Sind dies Jahr mit Boot unterwegs 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spiker86 (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: hsv ons genoegen gorssel*



shafty262 schrieb:


> Sind dies Jahr mit Boot unterwegs
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Jetzt müssen wir uns nur noch überlegen 
Welchen Verein Alex?


----------



## Zanderprofie (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: hsv ons genoegen gorssel*

Hi, in Deventer die Seen sind verklappt. Im Sommer ist fast kein Wasser drin. Der See war früher gut , der wurde vor Jahren kaputt gemacht.


----------



## shafty262 (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: hsv ons genoegen gorssel*

Schade. Wo hat man denn sonst noch gute Seen an der Overijssel. Wenn die den in Gorssel zu kippen dann wirds da wohl mau langsam.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stacheljäger (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: hsv ons genoegen gorssel*

Wird wohl auf Dauer überall an den Ijssel Seen mit Zugang so werden. Is ja ne günstige Entsorgung von überdüngten Ackerböden. Leider zum Leidwesen der Fische. Aber so ticken die Regierungen halt Hüben wie Drüben. Wenn's ums Geld geht sind dehnen alle Mittel recht.


----------



## shafty262 (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: hsv ons genoegen gorssel*

Ja ist wirklich schade drum

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Snoeky (25. September 2019)

Moin Moin 

ich hab schon den VisPas und bin auch in einem Verein. Jetzt meine Frage,kann ich noch in einen anderen Verein beitreten damit ich auch im See bei gorssel angeln darf? 

Hab gesehen das dort nur noch für Vereinsmitglieder ein wegerecht besteht.


----------

